# Dog walking in and around Maidstone Kent



## gooner1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi
I would just like to inform anyone in or around the Maidstone area that I have just moved my dog walking business from LIverpool to Kent .I have now been living in Bearsted for three weeks and I'm unpacked and ready to go, all I need now is some customers.I have my own 10 month old Rhodesian RIdgeback who is wells socialised and loves his walks.

Regards
Paul
Pet Butler
www .pet-butler.co.uk


----------

